# Wishlist feature added



## JBroida (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, just a heads up that we are in the process of adding a wishlist to the website. Its already active and working, but we will be improving implementation as time goes on. Its been a requested feature for a while, so i'm glad we finally got it up there. You can access the wishlist via the tab on the left side of the website, and items can be added when you are viewing that product page.

Let me know if you guys have any questions about it.

-Jon


----------



## CoteRotie (Sep 4, 2019)

I know what's on Chef Doom's wishlist.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 5, 2019)

JBroida said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up that we are in the process of adding a wishlist to the website. Its already active and working, but we will be improving implementation as time goes on. Its been a requested feature for a while, so i'm glad we finally got it up there. You can access the wishlist via the tab on the left side of the website, and items can be added when you are viewing that product page.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions about it.
> 
> -Jon



Sounds great. Is there going to be an "add all" option also? Or just have to individually add your whole store to the list?


----------



## Michi (Sep 5, 2019)

M1k3 said:


> Sounds great. Is there going to be an "add all" option also? Or just have to individually add your whole store to the list?


Good question! 

Jon, you will probably have to upgrade your hosting service for more disk space…


----------



## valgard (Sep 5, 2019)

JBroida said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up that we are in the process of adding a wishlist to the website. Its already active and working, but we will be improving implementation as time goes on. Its been a requested feature for a while, so i'm glad we finally got it up there. You can access the wishlist via the tab on the left side of the website, and items can be added when you are viewing that product page.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions about it.
> 
> -Jon


Hello Jon, are you going to add the feature for sold out items?


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 5, 2019)

valgard said:


> Hello Jon, are you going to add the feature for sold out items?



I noticed this yesterday. I hope it gets added.


----------



## riba (Sep 6, 2019)

The genie feature is lacking


----------



## SundayGourmet (Jan 8, 2022)

JBroida said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up that we are in the process of adding a wishlist to the website. Its already active and working, but we will be improving implementation as time goes on. Its been a requested feature for a while, so i'm glad we finally got it up there. You can access the wishlist via the tab on the left side of the website, and items can be added when you are viewing that product page.
> 
> Let me know if you guys have any questions about it.
> 
> -Jon


Do you ever get shigefusa knives? I'm looking for a kitaeji.


----------

